# ما الماده التى تستخدم فى كريم فرد الشعر مثل البيوبوينت



## chemist.ahmedfathy (26 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام 
ما هى الماده الفعاله التى توضع فى كريمات فرد الشعر لفرد الشعر مثل البيوبوينت وما النسبه التى توضع فى التركيبه , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------

